# <Brothers in Iron> rekrutieren [Mythic] Gorgonnash / Destromath / Mannoroth / Nefarian / Nera'thor



## Dabears (7. Juli 2016)

*Homepage:*

 

www.brothersiniron.de

 

*Progress (09.10.2016):*

 

4/7 Mythic EMN (Stand 07.12.16)

*Gildeninfo*:

Ahoy!

Die rheinländnische Buddybande <Brothers in Iron> ist nach achtmonatiger Pause zurück und wir rekrutieren für unseren Mainkader noch folgende Klassen / Specs:

1 Schurken / Windläufer

1 Jäger

1 Eule

1 Magier / Hexenmeister

Im Interwebs findet ihr uns unter: www.brothersiniron.de

Wir sind eine Multi-Gaming Gilde (Overwatch, Hearthstone, Witcher 3, Diablo 3, LoL uvm.) und haben auch ne Menge Serienjunkies mit denen man stundenlang im TS hocken kann. Es sind rund um die Uhr Leute aktiv und da der Großteil aus dem Eifel- / Koblenzer Raum kommt trifft man sich auch mal gerne des öfteren zum Grillgelage, feiern, Kino oder Magic the Gathering zocken. Es herrscht dementsprechend eine stark freundschaftliche Stimmung an der wir Neulinge auch gerne teilhaben lassen!

Wie auch im letzten Addon wird unser Fokus auf dem mythischen Raids liegen und benötigen daher zur Stabilisierung noch die oben genannten Klassen.

Unsere Kader besteht aus überwiegend WoW-Veteranen die seit Classic / BC spielen und auch mal gerne über alte Zeiten schwadronieren.

Da wir eher ein geschwätziger Haufen sind gibts bei uns keine formelle Bewerbung. Du addest einfach Perserk#2769 und wirst nach einem kurzen Ingame Check ins TS geladen um zu prüfen ob du auch zu uns passt.

Präferiert werden Spieler zwischen 20-35 mit aktiver Raiderfahrung in den letzten 3 Addons (muss nicht lückenlos sein, wir sehen es nur gerne wenn viele der Bossmechaniken bereits sitzen). Challenge Mode Gold Erfahrungen kommen auch gut an!

Da bei den Brothers alle mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen, seis wegen des Studiums, der Arbeit oder anderer Verpflichtungen, haben wir uns auf 2 Raidabende geeinigt:

Mittwoch: 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag: 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr,

 

Invites immer um 19:15 Uhr!

Unser Ziel ist es an diesen 2 Abenden zu schaffen wofür die meisten Gilden 3-4 Abende benötigen. 

Zudem bieten wir einen sehr beliebten optionalen Raid für Farm-Schwierigkeitsgrade immer montags ab 19:30 für alle Gildenmember. Friends & Fam inklusive. (Für Nightmare nh brauchen wir derzeit maximal 90min)

Interesse geweckt?
Dann meld dich ingame bei Perserk#2769!

MFG
Die Brothers

*Gründungsdatum*: 01.12.2013


----------



## Dabears (9. Oktober 2016)

/update


----------



## G2Amory (11. Oktober 2016)

Hello guys.
Over the last weeks a lot of people asked where they can buy Legion save and cheap.
The team of G2A worked a lot to offer you the best deal for WoW.
 
**You can get Legion for a fair price.
No fakes. No scam.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/g2abuylegion
 
**Furthermore to guarantee the best experience in WoW and Legion we stocked our Gametimecards and are proud to present the cheapest 60-Day Gametimecards you will find online.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/wow60daysgtc


----------



## Dabears (18. Dezember 2016)

/update, Wir rekrutieren wieder aktiv!!


----------

